# looking at new puppy



## yummy (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi all,

I am new here and I'm currently looking for a GSD puppy.. There is a litter I am interested in and I would like to get opinions from here because I am new to GSD and I can learn alot from the more experienced gsd owners.

I have looked at the gsd abbreviations list but still dont quite understand what the numbers are.. some dogs has V8 others V26? 

The sire of the litter is this Nando vom Welsetal I can see him at pedigree database with VA1? (can i put this here? if not please tell me i will remove)

(The dam is not listed on there only the dam's sire n dam are.) cross that. I found the dam, the name spelling is a letter different. The dam has SG1?

The sire is a stud dog. I have seen photos of some of the puppies, thinking of going for a visit.. can you give me some comments or suggestion about this litter?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

If you can post the pedigree or names of the Sire and Dam it would help others give you a better opinion on the line. 

If I am not mistaken (correct me if I'm wrong, please) the V or Va indicate show line and S, working. I THINK. 

Since you are new to the breed, can I ask why you chose it?


----------



## yummy (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Wyoung thanks for your reply

the sire is Nando vom Welsetal
the dam is Hanna von Nicho
I cannot post link yet but they are on pedigree database website

as to why the GSD
I have had 2 gsd as the family dog since i was young and always love them but I am new in getting a puppy gsd and wanting to train it into dog sports myself. The dog club I'm involved with trains IPO gsd and malinois and I'm interested in that. 

thanks so much


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's the link for the pedigree match

Line-breeding for the progency of VA1 IGSC Nando vom Welsetal and SG1 IGSC Hanna von Nicho

Sorry OP my knowledge of SL pedigrees is very limited, hopefully someone with more knowledge will give you a hand 

I do know that the numbers beside the rating were the rating they got so a V1 would mean they passed with the highest level, a V8 would mean they were 8th


----------



## yummy (Jun 22, 2015)

oh thanks so much for the help with the link shade. i didnt know you can combine them like that 
ah okay.. those numbers make sense now. thanks!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

This is a West German Showline breeding. 

The sire side is nicer than the dam side only in that I know some of the lines in the pedigree. The female side is pretty unknown, at least to me. That means nothing, I just don't know any of those dogs. 

SG is very good, V is excellent. Both are show ratings. 

This is probably a fine breeding to get a puppy from as long as you are happy and are comfortable with the breeder. 

What are your plans for the pup?


----------



## yummy (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi KnH thanks for your input.
I am planning for dog sports more than showing but if I can find a mentor for showing I am also up for taking the pup and learning about showing.
but for now, my plan is for dog sports BH then into agility or IPO depending on how the puppy does. 

I'm going to visit the breeder to see puppy and talk to her and will see how I go  have to say the puppy photos are adorable


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Agility is always fun!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

yummy said:


> Hi Wyoung thanks for your reply
> 
> the sire is Nando vom Welsetal
> the dam is Hanna von Nicho
> ...


Must have misread (very possible  ) I thought you said new to the breed not just new here.. Well welcome! Sorry I am not much help with the pedigree.. still learning, myself. but Welcome!!!


----------



## yummy (Jun 22, 2015)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Agility is always fun!


It does look fun! I just hope I wont trip and land flat on my face when I get around to it 



wyoung2153 said:


> Must have misread (very possible  ) I thought you said new to the breed not just new here.. Well welcome! Sorry I am not much help with the pedigree.. still learning, myself. but Welcome!!!


or it could be.. what's in my head and what I typed wasn't the same :laugh: very very possible. thanks! hope i'll see you around in the other part of the boards


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

if your heart is really into the IPO sport , and you in a club that has malinois -- then maybe this pup , with this pedigree may not be suited to this training - 

I would recommend that you do go and look but don't be swayed by puppy cuteness . Take along a club member or someone experienced with having trained and titled IPO and let them give you that second opinion .

Look to some working line dogs . What are the GSD lines of the club members - which of those dogs do you like , ask them for recommendations.


----------

